# Cricket problem



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

I have a problem. We feed crickets to our Leopard Geckoes and it seems some have escaped. Crickets that is.
The problem is that our next door neighbour says that they are in his loft space and seem to be breeding.
How can I help or advise him to solve this problem

regards

John


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

try a bug bomb, you can usually get them from the pet stores. That would kill most things. Smells a bit though.

Lol


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

if you go to b &q or alike you can buy roach catchers they are like a sticky bit of paper you put down they work for crix to ive had to use them many a time 
manda xx


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

i cant feed my leo's crickets anymore they always escape into my room and i had one crawl across myface while i was trying to sleep grrrrrrr.

i never really had to exterminate any crickets though i jsut throw them in the tank and he eats them


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

As Manda says, its like a sticky pad wich they stick to, put abit of food in the centre of it, and bam, they all swarm for loose food, catches loads !


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

PLEASE be carefull of roach traps....if your animals ever escape and get onto it it is a TERRIBLE thing to get rid of.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got a radical solution for you.
Buy some sulphur tablets,place one or 2 in each room,and burn them.No animal or child should be inside then,and you should use protection glasses and a wet tissue in front of your mouth and nose too.
Every cricket and bug will be killed by sulphur smokes.
You have to leave all the windows wide open afterwards.
Beware,the smokes are toxical,but it's really efficient. :wink:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

just wanted to point out that the crix are in her neighbours attic lol so no windos heheh but a great idea in a normal room  
manda xx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

you can buy the traps from livefoods or somewhere a sticky pad with a tablet that attracts them to it.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

That's pretty much what a bug bomb is Thorr, produces an evil fog that wipes out everything!


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah but the smoke will really go everywhere and a bug bomb won't do it :wink:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

go into his loft with a hoover [vacum cleaner] and take the ****ers out..
empty hoover in another neighbours garden..


or.. ask ur neighbour if its ok and put a crix tank thingy up there with some food and veg in it, go up and snap on the lid and keep the crix, replace and do it again... soon they should all be caught.

however i guess they may have lots of other crap to eat in the attic..

nuke 'em..


----------



## foxylady (Jul 25, 2006)

I've had a few crix's get out into the garden. Well today a kid from across the road said his dad had gone for a lie down on the bed (as it was cooler) and there was a crix on his pillow, i didn't no if to :lol: or  as i no there from my house.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Our neighbours gardens are full of crickets and I know its my fault because when I used to put my beardies to bed i notived the crickets would behiding inside a stone ornament. I would put the ornamenton my doorstep until they had all run off into the grass then return it to my viv. not that I will be telling my neighbours this if they complain about them.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

same here...crix can now be heard from down the road.. on the corner of our road, about 5 doors from our house theres a church, is also where we get out of our taxi wenever we get one, anyway on sat we got out and oh my god all we could hear wer crix lol.
oh well..**** it whoi cares.. ? they prolly wont surviv the winter.. they are most prolly blacks too which is kinda worse as they are scarier lookin.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> Hi
> The problem is that our next door neighbour says that they are in his loft space and seem to be breeding.


It is highly unlikely, if not impossible for crickets to breed in a loft or other human dwelling...

One reason is that crickets need moist soil or sand to lay their eggs in... Eggs will not hatch unless the humidity is proper...

Another reason crickets will not thrive in a modern human setting is because of the lack of fresh food and a supply of water availiable to them inside your home....

Besides those two reasons, crickets just do not prefer inside conditions and co-habitating with humans.... Simple as that...

If they do not make it outdoors, they will die from either, starvation or dehydration...


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I hope your right Gregg. we have some trapped in the walls between the bathroom and my bedroom and I havent a clue how to get them out or how they got there in the first place.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Dread to think what the crix are feeding on in your neighbour's loft. Their survival probably says more about his housekeeping than your security arrangements. :? 
The sticky traps everyone is recommending are efficient enough. 
I catch loose crix in my house by using my cat, they chase 'em and eat 'em, so death & disposal all in one! Works for most things that move that you don't want in your house. :roll: 
Crix let loose outside north of Watford won't make it thru the winter, that's the good news!


----------

